# The Pig Research Centre (Not Hendon) - Stotfold - May 2013



## nelly (May 3, 2013)

*Forgive me lord for I am about to post a derp!!!!

I saw a recent report on this and realised that I happen to pass that every other Friday when I go to Bedford to pick up my daughter

This history comes from a 2007 article on the swine based webpage "The Pig Site", I shit you not!!*

_UK - The MLC's Pig Development Unit at Stotfold in Bedfordshire has closed. Opened by Lord Belstead, Minister of State (Lords), Ministry of Agriculture, Fisheries and Foods in November 1984, the centre has been at the forefront of practical research and investigation into production techniques, meat quality and genetic performance. Over the years the unit has undergone many changes, but always firmly aimed at delivering practical opportunities and trial work that could be quickly disseminated and implemented on commercial pig farms. The British pig industry owes a huge debt of gratitude to the staff, scientists - and the pigs - that have provided such a vital link in its development for more than 20 years.
At its peak MLC Stotfold employed 10 staff and had a 300-sow farrow to finish operation. However, major changes in the industry, and a fundamental shift in the strategy of the British Pig Executive (BPEX), meant it was no longer needed. The unit has been gradually wound down during the past six months and the remaining two members fo staff, unit manager Lisa Taylor and stockman Malcolm Day, have now been made redundant. BPEX is currently exploring the possibility of site redevelopment and has applied for planning permission"_



​










*Pig body fridges!! Winner!!!*

[/COLOR]



























*I visited with my girlfriend, but she got caught on some brambles *







​


----------



## UrbanX (May 3, 2013)

Nice to see you're _Bac on_ the explores... Looks like you had a good snout around. 
Lush photos mate, have you got a new wider lens? 
Cheers for the pics and the history dude!


----------



## nelly (May 3, 2013)

Lol, too many puns fella, its nice to be back, even if it was a bit of a pooper.

Still using the Sigma 10-20, I think its just the difference that the 1d's 1.3 crop factor makes


----------



## UrbanX (May 3, 2013)

Good to hear your not _scratching_ around too much, didn't mean to _ham_ up the puns too much. 
Ace pics, although that must really vignette when you get below like 12mm? 
Great to see ya back, I pass your place weekly for work, so must hook up for a pint!


----------



## nelly (May 3, 2013)

That's the only prob with the 1.3 CF, I can't even use the lens hood with it otherwise I get this (Taken with your lens that I tried at Ongar if you remember, that's when I fell in love with the beast!!)




As for a pint, bell me when your in my hood!!! (My son says "hood", I believe that its "street" for "Neighborhood")


----------



## UE-OMJ (May 4, 2013)

I quite enjoyed it here. Good to see it getting a bit more attention now. Did you look at the houses too?


----------



## nelly (May 4, 2013)

UE-OMJ said:


> I quite enjoyed it here. Good to see it getting a bit more attention now. Did you look at the houses too?



Not a bad little mooch, shame its so trashed 

I did poke my nose into a couple of houses, very surprised that there are not squatters living in them


----------



## UE-OMJ (May 4, 2013)

Shame you didn't give me a shout - I've known you for years but never actually met you yet! Or even bumped into you, surprising really since we live close.


----------



## nelly (May 4, 2013)

UE-OMJ said:


> Shame you didn't give me a shout - I've known you for years but never actually met you yet! Or even bumped into you, surprising really since we live close.



Where abouts are you then fella?


----------



## UE-OMJ (May 4, 2013)

Just up the road in Stevenage


----------



## Stealthstar79 (May 4, 2013)

Great pics!
Shame about your girlfriend, think the explore left her a little deflated!


----------



## perjury saint (May 4, 2013)

*Nice one fella!! Bout time n all!! *


----------



## nelly (May 5, 2013)

UE-OMJ said:


> Just up the road in Stevenage



Oh OK, I'll bear that in mind when I'm over your way


----------



## demon-pap (May 5, 2013)

nice to see someone else shooting with a 1d, high 5 bro!!! and cracking report  thanks for sharing


----------



## nelly (May 6, 2013)

demon-pap said:


> nice to see someone else shooting with a 1d, high 5 bro!!! and cracking report  thanks for sharing



Well done fella, I'm using the MkII n

People say to me that its only 8.2 mp, but I say "Yup" and when your 12mp+ takes a photo thats as sharp as this then I'll listen to you

Plus its metal and built like a fucking tank


----------



## Priority 7 (May 6, 2013)

nelly said:


> Well done fella, I'm using the MkII n
> 
> People say to me that its only 8.2 mp, but I say "Yup" and when your 12mp+ takes a photo thats as sharp as this then I'll listen to you
> 
> Plus its metal and built like a fucking tank



Much like the owner  all be it a soft squidgy tank  Sorry Nelly couldn't resist nice set dude


----------



## nelly (May 6, 2013)

Priority 7 said:


> Much like the owner  all be it a soft squidgy tank  Sorry Nelly couldn't resist nice set dude



Mwah xxxxxxx


----------

